# 2017 GMC Sierra build... Helix Zapco Morel



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Got a new build coming up soon, still getting equipment in. 
2017 GMC Sierra SLT All Terrain 
Mechman 370 alternator
Nav-Tv M650GM interface
Helix DSP PRO MK2
Helix Bluetooth add-on
Helix Director
Zapco Z150.6SP 6 channel amp
Morel Supremo 602 front stage
JL center console stealth box (possibly swapping out the TW1 10" for a Morel 8"... we will see)


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking forward to your build

I used the center console sub for a while. Make sure you apply some type of deadener to the inside of the console as it will rattle if not


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

In for this. I was checking another build you did to copy your power wire run. Maybe you can get me some close ups of it and post them


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Gathering stuff now for my 2016 crew cab Duramax. This should be cool, you do nice work.
Is this one your truck?


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

SNCTMPL said:


> Gathering stuff now for my 2016 crew cab Duramax. This should be cool, you do nice work.
> Is this one your truck?


Unfortunately no, this is a customers. But I'm sure this build is going to sway me to make some changes in mine. 

I just really like small simple build that sound amazing. And what I mean by (simple) is, a good 2 way, single sub, single amp setups. Maybe I should use the word simple... its not necessarily "simple" its still a lot of work to properly install it, set it up and tune it. 
I did a K2 truck like mine with Audiofrog GB60/GB15 in stock locations, a JL center console Stealth box with a JL VX1000/5i and it sounds SO good. 
Don't get me wrong, mine with Utopia 3way front, rear fill, center console sub and ported subs under the rear seat with a seat lift kit and multiple amps is all great and sounds fantastic. But those 5 speaker and 1 amp builds that sound just as good are WAY more impressive to me.... thanks 
That was all 😆


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

Your build sounds more like where I ended up, but I started out looking for simple.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> Unfortunately no, this is a customers. But I'm sure this build is going to sway me to make some changes in mine.
> 
> I just really like small simple build that sound amazing. And what I mean by (simple) is, a good 2 way, single sub, single amp setups. Maybe I should use the word simple... its not necessarily "simple" its still a lot of work to properly install it, set it up and tune it.
> I did a K2 truck like mine with Audiofrog GB60/GB15 in stock locations, a JL center console Stealth box with a JL VX1000/5i and it sounds SO good.
> ...


Have a link to your build log? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

itsmyturn said:


> Have a link to your build log?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The build log will be coming soon


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to both of your builds.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Little up date. 
Decided on the Subwoofer set up.
Will be running a single Raven 12 XL in 2ft³ sealed enclosure with Black Hole Stuff. 
Channels 5&6 from the Zapco Z150.6SP will be bridged to the Subwoofer and channels 1 thru 4 Will run the Supremos.

Specifications

*Thiele-Small parameters after 12 hour break in.
Fs* = 27.8 Hz
*Vas* = 50 l
*Cms* = 0.43 mm/N
*Mms* = 221 g
*Qts* = 0.65
*Qms* = 6.84
*Qes* = 0.718
*Sd* = 495 cm^2
*SPLo* = 83.6 dB 1 watt into 4 ohms, 1 meter
*Sensitivity* = 87.1 dB @ 2.83 volts, 1 meter
*BL* = 14.27 T/m
*Le* = 0.5 mH
*Re* = 3.68 Ω
*Nominal Impedance* = 4 Ω single voice coil
*Recommend amplifier size* = 800 W @ 1% THD into 4 Ω

Optimum Sealed Box Tune
*2.0 cubic foot or 56.63 l with Black Hole Stuff
-3dB* = 33 Hz
*Fc* = 37 Hz
*Qtc* = 0.9
*Xmax +/- 18mm at 20 Hz* = 414 watts into 4 ohms


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> Little up date.
> Decided on the Subwoofer set up.
> Will be running a single Raven 12 XL in 2ft³ sealed enclosure with Black Hole Stuff.
> Channels 5&6 from the Zapco Z150.6SP will be bridged to the Subwoofer and channels 1 thru 4 Will run the Supremos.
> ...


That's a lot of money to spend on a subwoofer, unless you had to have the small motor for fitment issues.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

ckirocz28 said:


> That's a lot of money to spend on a subwoofer, unless you had to have the small motor for fitment issues.


Its going under the rear seat of the truck


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Thump!


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Working a little bit on the amp board.
Going on the back wall behind the 60 part of the 60/40 split fold down. 
Amp board is 36"X16" out of 1/2" MDF with cut out for the seatbelt retractor and a quarter round cut out for the LMI seat lift bracket.
Setting up the lay out and then will round over the edges and wrap in red vinyl.
Thinking of having the wires and RCAs come up through the board and have everything ran behind the rack.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> Its going under the rear seat of the truck


So, yeah, fitment issues.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

A little amp rack work, red vinyl and test fitting.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing work!!!


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

The Raven 12XL
No shallow subwoofers here lol.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you build the enclosure?


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

slowride said:


> Did you build the enclosure?


MTI Acoustics built the enclosure


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

That’s a beautiful looking sub and it should be for the price.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't wait to hear your impression of those Morel components. That tweeter is the cats @ss. I'll betcha that mid is going to be out of this world too. 

Did you already mention your plans for mounting the mids and tweets?


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Ge0 said:


> I can't wait to hear your impression of those Morel components. That tweeter is the cats @ss. I'll betcha that mid is going to be out of this world too.
> 
> Did you already mention your plans for mounting the mids and tweets?


Factory locations.... for now. Eventually I would like to get the Piccolos in the sail panels of the doors.


----------



## radone (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome build! What terminals are those you used on the speaker wires?


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

radone said:


> Awesome build! What terminals are those you used on the speaker wires?


I use wire ferrules and XT60 connectors.








Ferrule Crimping Tool Kit - Sopoby Ferrule Crimper Plier (AWG 28-7) with 1800pcs Wire Ferrules Kit Wire Ends Terminals - - Amazon.com


Ferrule Crimping Tool Kit - Sopoby Ferrule Crimper Plier (AWG 28-7) with 1800pcs Wire Ferrules Kit Wire Ends Terminals - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com: Amass 10 Pair XT60H Bullet Connector Plug Upgrated of XT60 Plug Sheath Female & Male Black Plated for RC Parts Lipo Battery : Toys & Games


Buy Amass 10 Pair XT60H Bullet Connector Plug Upgrated of XT60 Plug Sheath Female & Male Black Plated for RC Parts Lipo Battery: Remote & App Controlled Vehicle Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## radone (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice build!


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Big thanks to DeLander on here for these awesome mounts for the front doors and dash. 
A big part in getting good midbass is proper install and weight. Adding weight and damping to panels and doors is a must, but also the speaker mount has to have mass to it. These mounts are massive and heavy and thats a good thing. Thin plastic mounts can flex and vibrate, thats not good, especially if you have invested the time to properly deaden the door panels and the doors. 
These mounts weight in at 1 pounds 15.4 ounces eash.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

His work is outstanding. I also had him build mounts for my truck. Truly impressed with this build.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I agree... He’s a great guy and amazing at what he does. Why would you put in all the work and use garbage brackets.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Not to change the topic on delander’s amazing work but I had a question about the LMI seat lift. Did you have one in your truck? How’s the headroom and weight capacity after installing? I occasionally have adults in the rear for road trips and wouldn’t want to compromise the mounting points of the seats.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

slowride said:


> Not to change the topic on delander’s amazing work but I had a question about the LMI seat lift. Did you have one in your truck? How’s the headroom and weight capacity after installing? I occasionally have adults in the rear for road trips and wouldn’t want to compromise the mounting points of the seats.


They are solid, I don't feel the safety of the seat has been compromised at all. Now it does sit higher and does reduce headroom. I'm 5'10" and I'm just as comfortable sitting back there as I did without the seat lift.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> They are solid, I don't feel the safety of the seat has been compromised at all. Now it does sit higher and does reduce headroom. I'm 5'10" and I'm just as comfortable sitting back there as I did without the seat lift.


Thanks for the info. I’m thinking I might go with the lift to accommodate a larger amp rack


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

The truck has been out of commission for over 4 months. Got rear ended headed into work.

















Finally got the my truck back and can pick up where I left off on this build.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Prepping the Morel Supremo 602's with some pig tails.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> The truck has been out of commission for over 4 months. Got rear ended headed into work.
> View attachment 310216
> 
> View attachment 310217
> ...


Well that sucks! Seems like the tundra was definitely worse off as it should be for hitting you. Glad to see you’re back at it and doing a killer job as usual.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

4 months. Crazy! Glad to see you back at it


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Old Skewl said:


> 4 months. Crazy! Glad to see you back at it


Apparently parts are hard to get due to Covid


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

The front doors are deaden, speaker brackets installed and the drivers fasten into the doors with some SoundSkins speaker rings.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

The Morel Piccolo tweeters are mounted in the factory dash locations with some Soundskins speaker rings around dash panel that fit over the speakers.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

The power and ground coming through the back of the cab with grommets are terminated into a SMD distribution block.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Amp rack is made of 1/2 MDF and wrapped in red vinyl and is fasten to the back of the cad with rivet nut inserts and stainless steel fasteners.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Shortly after setting gains and a quick tune to test everything out the amp decided to go down. The channel 1 input started acting up and buzzing. Shortly after then it completely cut out and you would have to put some pressure on the input rca to get it to come back on. THEN is when it happen, it shorted out and sent a very loud pulsing sound through all the speakers and instantly kill the Piccolo tweeters.... this was the First (and will be the last) time I didn't have an inline capacitor on the tweeters. I know I should have but I opted not to and now I'm literally paying for it.... Got another set coming.....

So with the system down with in a few days of it all being put to gather I ran into a fella named Jeremy Boyd. Jeremy is the DIRECTOR of hight end car audio with Car Toys. He talked me into a Mosconi DSP 8to12 Aerospace. So I pulled the trigger on the unit. Pulled the amp and Helix out and went back with 4 AudioControl amps and the Mosconi.
2 LC1.1500s and 2 LC4.800s
It's a bit of a change but I'm pleasantly surprised my these amp and and sounds Fantastic too.

























1 LC4.800 is running the tweeters 
1 LC4.800 is running the midbass
1 LC1.1500 is running the front sub in the center console 
1 LC1.1500 is running the rear Raven 12XL


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

all i wanna know is. do those blue lights come standard? and can they do red instead? hahaha

what a beautiful build. just as i was like nahhh i dont need techflex....


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> Shortly after setting gains and a quick tune to test everything out the amp decided to go down. The channel 1 input started acting up and buzzing. Shortly after then it completely cut out and you would have to put some pressure on the input rca to get it to come back on. THEN is when it happen, it shorted out and sent a very loud pulsing sound through all the speakers and instantly kill the Piccolo tweeters.... this was the First (and will be the last) time I didn't have an inline capacitor on the tweeters. I know I should have but I opted not to and now I'm literally paying for it.... Got another set coming.....
> 
> So with the system down with in a few days of it all being put to gather I ran into a fella named Jeremy Boyd. Jeremy is the DIRECTOR of hight end car audio with Car Toys. He talked me into a Mosconi DSP 8to12 Aerospace. So I pulled the trigger on the unit. Pulled the amp and Helix out and went back with 4 AudioControl amps and the Mosconi.
> 2 LC1.1500s and 2 LC4.800s
> ...


Beautiful work man!! It’s amazing you fit all of that back there and went on top of the window motor, didn’t even know that was possible without the seats hitting. Where did the bose amp end up?

Sorry to hear about the tweeters. I’ve also considered keeping the sub up front and using the JL replacement. This weekend I will be putting in 2 JL 13tw5’s so replacing the console sub seems overkill but is it worth it? 😁


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

clange2485 said:


> Beautiful work man!! It’s amazing you fit all of that back there and went on top of the window motor, didn’t even know that was possible without the seats hitting. Where did the bose amp end up?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the tweeters. I’ve also considered keeping the sub up front and using the JL replacement. This weekend I will be putting in 2 JL 13tw5’s so replacing the console sub seems overkill but is it worth it? 😁


 The bose amp is still in the factory location 🤣 the amp board sit in front of it all, just had to do a cut out for the rear siding window motor and the seat belt retractor. 
I LOVE the center console sub, I would totally keep it. It does suck an amazing job at drinking the bass up front. Plus I can remove the rear sub if I'm needing extra cargo space and I still can feel the music.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Jheitt142 said:


> all i wanna know is. do those blue lights come standard? and can they do red instead? hahaha
> 
> what a beautiful build. just as i was like nahhh i dont need techflex....


The blue is standard on the AC amps. I'm sure some has changed them out to another color.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

These AudioControl amps are absolutely amazing.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> These AudioControl amps are absolutely amazing.


Did you have any reservations about the non defeatable crossovers


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

slowride said:


> Did you have any reservations about the non defeatable crossovers


Not too much, I knew the amps crossovers wouldn't interfere with the frequencies I was running my speakers at. 
So for instance: 
One LC4.800 is driving the tweeters. 
The Left tweeter is on Channels 1/2. The High-pass crossover is adjustable from 30Hz to 300Hz, I have it turned counter clockwise to 30Hz. 
The right tweeter is on Channels 3/4. These Channels are switchable between high pass and low pass. I have it set to high pass and turned counter clockwise to 30Hz. 
The tweeters, through the Mosconi are crossed at 2500Hz.

The second LC4.800 is running the Midbass.
Left midbass is on Channels 1/2 and the High-pass crossover on the amp is at 30hz.
Right midbass is on Channels 3/4 and it's switched to high pass and set at 30Hz.
The midbass, through the Mosconi are playing from 120Hz to 1500Hz

So even though the built in crossovers are not able to be defeated they are not effecting any frequencies in which the drivers are playing.

On the two LC1.1500s I have the low pass set to its highest setting of 230Hz.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

System Diagram


----------

